# What breed of goats do you raise



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I would love to get to know everyone here since I'm fairly new. I think a fun way to get to know others is give your name and the breed of goats you raise or have. 

I'm Valerie and I raise pygmy goats.

It would also be fun to post a favorite pic of your goat or goats too!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm Jess from North Georgia and raise Pygmy as well as Nigerian Dwarf goats!

Here is a pic of Patrick our bottle baby meeting the adult does for the first time 
Its from 2010 but he has always been my favorite goat


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm Ashley and goatless for the time being but I did have Lamanchas and a Grade Alpine. Debating between which of those two breeds I want to start back up with when I do


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm Carmen and I have a mix: LaManchaXNubianXAlpine, Boer, Nubian, KikoXBoer, BoerXNubian, Nigerian, Toggenburgs and soon to have SavannaX.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi...i am Cheryl from Apache Downs Farm
and I raise nigerian and lamancha goats.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm Jesse from NY.
I raise Lamancha PB's and register-able dairy goats, Registered AM Alpine does (3 of them), Registered Boer FB, 88% Boer/kiko cross (to raise meaters) , AND a PB toggenburg coming the end of this month.
So yes I am getting too crazy with 4 breeds.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm Tayet and I raise Pygmy and La Mancha goats. For pictures, visit the links in my signature. My two girls just had babies!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have one Nigerian Dwarf doe and One Nubian doe who we bred to ND buck to hopefully start a mini line.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I breed Nigerian Dwarf Goats

[attachment=0:3vvrkiia]ryan-goats-rabbits 012.JPG[/attachment:3vvrkiia]

You can fallow the link in my sig. for more photos....


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I thought I put a picture in when I started this post, but it didn't show. How do you embed a pic in the post?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^When you go to "Post Reply" you can upload and attach a photo. Or you can use a free photo upload like Photobucket and get the forum code...then copy and paste in your reply.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm Lindsey and I am owned by two Alpines. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I raise FB registered boers :wink: :thumb:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi! I am Christine, and we have fainting goats. We are pretty new to this, and just had our first kidding on leap day!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm Jan and I raise Kinder goats.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I raise Nigerian Dwarf Goats in AZ.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm Ruth, and we raise boer goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm Liz and I raise a small herd of 3 registered Nigerian Dwarfs and 4 pygmy/nigerians , as I like to call them "Pygerians" :laugh: That name was brought up by a member here some time ago and I love it!

I currently have 2 ND baby boys and one pygerian baby boy with more ND due in a week.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm Riley and we raise/show/breed Nigerian Dwarf goats and are also hoping to get started in LaManchas. We live in Colorado


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My name is Ruthie and I am a goataholic!
I have three Toggenburg does but two of them are sold. I really hate to let them go but I have too many goats and these two get really uncomfortable in the summer. They are going to my son who lives in the mountains near Clear Lake. They will have cooler temperatures and 15 acres to browse. :applaud: 
I have three Nubian does. Mom is registered but kids are not. (We are in this for milk and meat.)
Our buck is a Nubian/Saanen mix and his pen mate is a Nubian/Alpine wether.
We just had quads who are Nubian/Nubian/Saanen and the twins born yesterday are Nubian/Saanen/Togg.
I have two pregnant Nubian/Saanen/Togg does and am anxious to see how they milk.
TMI? probably but I love to talk about my herd.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

My name is Bess and my husband and I raise a small herd of Nigoras (ND x Angora). We have five goats and counting!

This is a picture of my favorite, Irma, amongst the green spring grass. She is pregnant and due within the a week.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I raise Nigerian Dwarf goats in Western PA.

Here is one of my favorite pictures. Here are Lily and Nutmeg after a long day of showing, they are best buddies.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi! I'm Alexandra from Massachusetts and I am best friends with my Alpines and 2 Nigerian Dwarfs

I couldn't decide between these 2 pics haha


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm Sherry from Northern Indiana we raise Nubians and Boers. I have a link to my facebook page on the bottom of my post that has photos of all our goats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My name is Roger and we raise boer goats in Northern Indiana


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh DavyHollow!! I wish my goats had a rock like that! :greengrin:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nubians-purebreds and one recorded grade in Mtn Home Idaho. My name is Cathy I have 5 nubians. I am only allowed to have 6 goats in my subdivision so I am hoping to retain a doeling from this years kidding season. I have a small herd dairy license to sell milk, I make goat milk soap and I do breed them of course. I have so much fun with my goats and I don't regret ever getting them. They make me laugh, they want to be with me and I enjoy being around them. This is Rico my buck!


----------

